
Scott Adams Has Some Ideas for a Calmer Internet - wolframio
https://www.wired.com/2019/11/geeks-guide-scott-adams/
======
rendx
"He lays out two such rules in his new book, Loserthink. His first proposal,
which he calls the “48-hour rule,” states that everyone should be given a
grace period of a couple of days to retract any controversial statement
they’ve made, no questions asked. [...] His other idea is the “20-year rule,”
which states that everyone should be automatically forgiven for any mistakes
they made more than two decades ago—with the exception of certain serious
crimes."

------
favorited
> “We live in a better world if we accept people’s clarifications and we
> accept their apologies, no matter whether we think—internally—it’s
> insincere,” he says.

That's absolutely laughable. Why would people accept apologies they think are
insincere? And how would that possibly lead to "a better world," except for
people who spout nonsense then pretend they're sorry later?

~~~
Lammy
> Why would people accept apologies they think are insincere?

Societal engine lubricant. There is too little time for every squabble to
matter.

~~~
Waterluvian
I wish someone could teach me how to eject, with grace, from a conversation
that's degrading into pettiness.

I don't care about winning or losing. But I don't know how to say, "whatever,
moving on" in a way that itself doesn't get interpreted as further pettiness.

~~~
GhettoMaestro
> I don't care about winning or losing. But I don't know how to say,
> "whatever, moving on" in a way that itself doesn't get interpreted as
> further pettiness.

I struggled with this for years. In the end I just settled on saying
"Respectfully, I think we will need to just agree to disagree. No hard
feelings." A few times I've had to drop the "This conversation is going
nowhere good. Let's talk about something else."

Being direct is under-rated. I find people aren't offended when you do it, as
long as you are maintaining some basic amount of social decorum / grace.

------
grueblur
Scott Adams is a living personification of the sunk-cost fallacy at work.

------
copperx
According to Adams, we should forgive him for creating Dilbert more than 20
years ago. It's not him anymore.

People change. And Adams is now certifiably insane.

~~~
jonahbenton
Glad someone said this. So weird that he has gone so deep off the deep end.

~~~
mr_toad
He’s always had some very strange ideas. He wrote a book that had the central
premise that we are all made of the dust of a dead god.

